# Wife and Worktop space SAGA



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Does anyone in the forum have this issue?

Now that my Sage DTP is on it's way I approach the subject of grinders and ended up in an argument. I was told that I have a perfectly working blade grinder and why would I need it. So I explain the difference between the blade and burr and consistency. So she said I should get a motor and pestle.

Has anyone come across this issue and how do we solve this problem. (New Kitchen is not an option) lol


----------



## pcdoc (Dec 4, 2015)

Yep ya do as you're told like the rest of us Mark lol. Seriously though, I had a blade grinder for a week or so and wifey bought me a flat burr grinder for Christmas. The difference, 1 the time to grind is far shorter, and 2 the consistency of the grinds from the burr is noticeably far better even for a trainee like me.

Btw a pestle & mortar is certainly no good whatsoever for coffee. Yes it will *crush* the beans but never ever grind them.

Methinks "brownie point" earning time


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MarkT said:


> Does anyone in the forum have this issue?
> 
> Now that my Sage DTP is on it's way I approach the subject of grinders and ended up in an argument. I was told that I have a perfectly working blade grinder and why would I need it. So I explain the difference between the blade and burr and consistency. So she said I should get a motor and pestle.
> 
> Has anyone come across this issue and how do we solve this problem. (New Kitchen is not an option) lol


Your first mistake was to ask for permission, your second was to try and explain why.

Simply get a better grinder with the same footprint as the piece of crap blade grinder.....used Eureka Mignon should do it. Then quietly put the blade grinder in the bin. Later you tell here the new Mignon cost half what it actually did and say you got almost all the money back you paid for the blade grinder as you did an exchange with the seller who was moving from a machine to brewed coffee in a carafe. Then learn to stop asking for permission.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

One, just has to go...blade grinder or the wife, lol!


----------



## migsterr (Apr 29, 2014)

Snap. Been arguing all day and it's still going on now! She found out how much I was spending at electros today. I would have got away with it if the bank didn't flag it up as a fraudulent payment and deny the transaction!! She heard me on the phone to the bank!! Got to re order tomorrow without my mrs smashing my iPad up. Hmmm might go sit in the shed.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Any good with DIY?

truth be told, even though it is preferable, the two don't need to be together


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

My coffee corner is referred to as my "coffee crap." Until she wants one of my "lovely" coffees. Take the long view. Conform as much as you can and wine her over with superior product. Once she is hooked you. Can expand and upgrade. Of course YMMV


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just drop the blade grinder and smash it, then order what the hell you want and lie about it. get a friend to order and pay for it so she will not know, but above all, remind her of her wedding vows


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

DavecUK said:


> Your first mistake was to ask for permission, your second was to try and explain why.
> 
> Simply get a better grinder with the same footprint as the piece of crap blade grinder.....used Eureka Mignon should do it. Then quietly put the blade grinder in the bin. Later you tell here the new Mignon cost half what it actually did and say you got almost all the money back you paid for the blade grinder as you did an exchange with the seller who was moving from a machine to brewed coffee in a carafe. Then learn to stop asking for permission.


This.... Perfect


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Are you trying to put your coffee stuff into her space ??? Or does she do all the cooking, cleaning ? Is it her kitchen ?

i don't have this issue as its effectively my kitchen . I do all the cooking, so how I fill the kitchen up is my business ... Hence having 3 espresso machines, 2 grinders, and a cupboard of coffee crap









you need to earn that space


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

If your wife can't tell the difference then the first upgrade has to be the wife. Some people have no actual capacity to taste flavours in the world, don't be around those people.......

Edit, if you want to do it scientific like and you have a quality establishment near you ask them to do a cupping type exercise to show her the merit, it also helps you figure out if she's a keeper


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I just grew a pair of bollocks

Job jobbed!

YMMV!!!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I went to Bella Barista, without the wife and went nuts...

We are now getting divorced.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

I must be really lucky. My wife is very tolerant. In fact, she brought my grinder (Mignon) for me, also my knock box, and even 6 double walled glasses. She doesn't even drink the coffee as she prefers instant!!!

its only guests that feel the need to comment about, 'How many coffee machines have you got?' And I find that quite rude


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Asking this group on dealing with the Significant Other is a bad idea. Most of us have got away with it because we have forgiving spouses. You basically asking for marriage advice from a bunch of Coffee Obsessive Compulsives. Probably not a very good idea.

BTW I do all the cooking in our house. I still don't have full control of kitchen layout. There are some arguments worth having and some which are not. This is one of those arguments not worth having. Adapt, compromise and stay happily married.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> I went to Bella Barista, without the wife and went nuts...
> 
> We are now getting divorced.


My wife quite often takes me to Bella Barista (it's only 5 mins down the road) even if I don't need to go. I think she is prob trying to get ideas for birthdays and Christmas! Hope so anyway.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Wifes come and go....

Coffee gear lasts forever.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

After initial scepticism, my wife now likes the coffee so much she has kicked me out if the tiny utility room, where I used to have my set up, into the main kitchen with a dedicated 1.4m long unit. Result! She's even stopped asking how much things cost. I realise I'm very lucky.


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

Rob666 said:


> After initial scepticism, my wife now likes the coffee so much she has kicked me out if the tiny utility room, where I used to have my set up, into the main kitchen with a dedicated 1.4m long unit. Result! She's even stopped asking how much things cost. I realise I'm very lucky.


Mine calls it 'my one task' meaning that I owe her awesome coffee on demand....









We are about to do a kitchen reno and the island will have a dedicated coffee station on it with all the little things needed to make it easier to plumb in and clean.


----------



## Andy__C (Nov 4, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> Your first mistake was to ask for permission, your second was to try and explain why.
> 
> Simply get a better grinder with the same footprint as the piece of crap blade grinder.....used Eureka Mignon should do it. Then quietly put the blade grinder in the bin. Later you tell here the new Mignon cost half what it actually did and say you got almost all the money back you paid for the blade grinder as you did an exchange with the seller who was moving from a machine to brewed coffee in a carafe. Then learn to stop asking for permission.


Incredibly wise words. Win through misdirection and truth economics.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm so lucky that my wife is into coffee (almost) as much as I am.

She's already planning what we can have on the bench when we are house hunting.

As much thought is going into the coffee area as the rest of the kitchen.


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

Glenn said:


> I'm so lucky that my wife is into coffee (almost) as much as I am.
> 
> She's already planning what we can have on the bench when we are house hunting.
> 
> As much thought is going into the coffee area as the rest of the kitchen.


Got any station design ideas as this is what I am thinking about at the moment? Obviously it's water access, rinse out space the footprint area but haven't seen much in the way of planning for one.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Ultimately the house we buy will dictate the layout but a plumbed in machine with pitcher rinser and integrated knock-box will be absolute minimum.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I thought I had a great idea once. The cupboards are too low to accommodate a superjolly with workable space overhead.

I measured up cutting a hole out of the bottom of the cupboard above and fitting a trap door above the mazzer and simply drop the beans in through that.

Turned out not to be a good idea and didnt make it past the drawing board stage once Ms Ratty rumbled me


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm lucky. My wife buys me coffee bits most birthdays and Christmas, and never complains about it. I do get the odd comment about how much stuff I have but its never and issue. We are looking to extend and renovate the whole house in the next 12-24 months, a coffee area is in the plans. Complete with plumbing and seating area.

My wife can't really complain, I never drank coffee, she loved it but didn't like the 'faff, of making a decent cup. I therefore took the role of coffee maker, started drinking it more and more, found this forum and the rest is history! It's basically all her fault.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Mine just rolls her eyes and asks why I need to replace another (insert coffee item). She then proceeds to complain about the space my gear takes up, followed by spending on craft stuff which evens things out.

I got away with taking my bike for an MOT and coming home with a new bike so I guess I'm lucky(ish)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

it is the classic case of FEAR.false evidence appearing real. Your wife sees no value her in what you are doing. What she needs to understand, is that there is no point in having a car if you aint got no petrol. You could try and explain and show her. You could ask a friend with a proper grinder to come round and let her taste the two offerings. Mostly though, learn from your errors.....always do things in one go


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

One tip, don't try "if you did the washing up more often there would be more space" as a counter-argument (pun intended)

Glenn - are you planning to move into a Costa Coffee?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> One tip, don't try "if you did the washing up more often there would be more space" as a counter-argument (pun intended)
> 
> *Glenn - are you planning to move into a Costa Coffee?*


Ouch!! That's a bit spiteful!


----------



## pcdoc (Dec 4, 2015)

Well our lass isn't bad really. She usually says "I don't know what it does, if you've got the money go and get it and shurrup umming an arring" she describes some coffee as tasting like gravel? Don't ask I don't understand it either.


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

My coffee station is in the dining room squashed into an alcove that isn't much use for anything else. Given that I'm not plumbed in and run off bottled water it works really well. There wouldn't be space for me in the kitchen.

Sadly I have no budget for upgrades though, but that's as much my fault as wifey's.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Seems the problem is now solved without any need to fall out with wifey!

Happy days.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Wow never expected this much replies to my moan. Lol.

yes as @DoubleShot said above. They sent me the wrong set up. They sent me a Barrista Express instead of DTP. Lol. Now I know it's not a perfect grinder however it is better then the blade grinder or the hand grinder. Lol.

So happy Days and it's the best present this year yet. Lol.

To to answer a few questions above, I married a school teacher who is very independent so there's no telling her what I want and how I want it to be. Lol. Secondly I did managed to get the kitchen designed to how I wanted to be but as I love cooking and do 90% of the cooking in the house I could say the kitchen is my domain. However having said that I'm sure a few of you guys would agree keeping the misses happy is safer then not keeping them happy. Lol.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned...can also apply in situations like this.

That's all I'm saying!


----------

